

A simple dark theme and accompanying color scheme for Sublime Text 2 - raindog
https://github.com/thinkpixellab/flatland

======
nicholassmith
Not sure I'm a big fan of the tabs but I do like the overall aesthetics of it.
Very nice work.

~~~
purephase
User prefs: "show_tab_close_buttons": false

In flatland.sublime-theme:

Tab element: "content_margin": [18, 5, 20, 20]

Tab button size (show_tab_close_button): "content_margin": [8, 8]

Tab dirty state: "content_margin": [18, 5, 15, 20]

Not perfect or I'd submit a pull request, but I like these tabs a lot more
than the default.

------
account_taken
Nice, almost fits my desktop perfectly! Here's what it looks like on #!
(crunchbang).

<http://i.imgur.com/2zXWWD2.jpg>

Some suggestions:

* replace folder icons with simple triangle arrows * change structure of github repo so we can just clone it into packages

------
karlfreeman_
You may want to add it it as a Package too via
[http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/package_de...](http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/package_developers#Submitting_a_Package)

~~~
jbrooksuk
You can Add Repository as <https://github.com/thinkpixellab/flatland> and then
Install Package, select Flatland and it'll work as if it's in the default
repository list.

Although, after doing it, you then need to pull the Theme - Flatland folder
out of "flatland", delete the other folder and rename the newly pasted folder
to "Theme - Flatland"

------
atishay811
Great theme.

I wish we could get sets of theme instead of a single one - one theme for
Firefox, chrome, oh-my-zsh and Sublime Text. Can anyone list the complete set.
I have been using Soda in sublime btw.

------
k2enemy
Another color scheme that goes nicely with the theme is Boron:
<https://github.com/mjio/boron.tmtheme>

------
ozh
While on that subject: who codes on dark themes? Seemed like a good idea to me
at first but in the long run I find it much harder on the eyes than white
background.

~~~
fractalsea
I always code on dark backgrounds. It's the white that kills my eyes after a
number of hours...

~~~
goostavos
Same here. I can only stare at a white background for so long before my eyes
start to strain out. Plus, I find syntax highlighting to be far more effective
on a dark background on a light one for some reason. I actually have a hard
time reading code when it's primarily black text on a white background.

------
emackn
Don't forget about Nil: <https://github.com/nilium/st2-nil-theme>

~~~
anbotero
Yeah, the current theme I’m using along with Tomorrow-Night color scheme.
Definitely the best minimalistic theme there is for Sublime Text.

Why it doesn’t appear in Package Control packages list, I cannot say. I think
it was before.

------
jbrooksuk
The Select Project pop out window on Windows doesn't look very nice... But
other than that, looks great!

------
gosub
Does any text-editor have the option to use the negative version of a color
theme?

~~~
dktbs
emacs has the --reverse-video flag:

[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Col...](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Colors-X.html)

------
nachteilig
Looks nice. I'm using Soda now, but I'll give this a go.

Side note: could someone remind me what that plugin is that makes the small
'code overview' view on the right side in the screen shots?

~~~
nascro
On OS X: View > Show Minimap

~~~
hdra
The nicest thing about Sublime Text 2 is that I never have to remember the
location of various options anymore. Open-Command Panel-Type what I want does
most things I'll ever have to deal with menus for me. :)

~~~
nascro
I'm a long-time Textmate user trying out Sublime Text 2. The Command Palette
(Shift + Command + P) is really useful. I didn't know about it until this
post. Thank you!

------
axefrog
Wow, that's really nice! The only other nice theme I've seen is the Soda theme
(which I currently use), so kudos for providing a high quality alternative.

------
viame
Looks very nice. I love how the folders and coloured, gives me a better idea
which folder I am in. Also love the text colours.

Thank you

~~~
viame
I have been using it for a couple of day now. This theme is absolutely
amazing. I love all Sublime themes but this one just shines through. Colours,
especially within the sidebar (the new folder icon as well) are probably the
greatest stand out feature. Thanks again for sharing.

------
benaiah
Looks great. I've been using the Phoenix theme, which I really like (after
configuring it a bunch), but I'll definitely try this one out.

------
OrsenPike
Looks nice, the flat look fits the Windows 8 flat look nicely as well.

------
wesray
Badass, nicely done. I bet you're getting a ton of stars on github

------
Down_n_Out
Nice... I've installed it and also used your alternative icon.

------
rane
Looks pretty nice. Is there a vim version / close alternative?

~~~
omn1
<https://github.com/thinkpixellab/flatland/pull/15>

~~~
mh-
thanks!

------
christiangenco
Ooo, pretty. Bookmarked for when I need a break from Soda.

------
yashodhan
Yup, this is my new theme. Thanks for your hard work.

------
mjohn
Very nice, well done! Giving it a go today.

------
wroman
Fantastic! Thank you for creating this :)

------
octatone2
The search results will blind me :(

------
tuananh
nice; i just don't really like the folder icon.

------
lewisflude
I love it!

